# kmail 4.6.0 kein Versand möglich [solved]

## deranonyme

Hi

Ich habe mein kmail 4.6.0 jetzt so weit, das es "stabil" läuft. Also eher steht. Ich kann leider keine Mails versenden, bekomme aber auch keine Fehlermeldung. Ist ja schon ein bisschen windowslike. Kann mir jemand sagen was fehlen könmte? Gibt es für den smtp Versand auch so eine tolle Akonadi Geschichte? Wie bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung was nicht geht?

Frank

PS: Es war ein konfig Problem. Es geht jetzt   :Smile: 

----------

## Loci79

Verrätst du auch was für ein Config-Problem? Wäre hilfreich wenn jemand anderes auch so ein Problem hat.

----------

## deranonyme

 *Loci79 wrote:*   

> Verrätst du auch was für ein Config-Problem? Wäre hilfreich wenn jemand anderes auch so ein Problem hat.

 

Kein Problem. Ich hatte immer eine Verschlüsselte Übertragung eingegeben, aber 1&1 wollte das nicht  :Sad: 

Frank

----------

## toralf

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Ich hatte immer eine Verschlüsselte Übertragung eingegeben, aber 1&1 wollte das nicht 
> 
> Frank

 Generell nicht oder "nur" TLS nicht, dann kann man nämlich immer noch SSL 2.0 nehmen.

----------

## Max Steel

ICh würde bei KMAil immer auf "Automatisch erkennen" drücken, der findet dann automatisch den besten Modus heraus (derjenige der vom Anbieter unterstützt und von der eigenen Firewall erlaubt wird).

----------

## boospy

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ICh würde bei KMAil immer auf "Automatisch erkennen" drücken, der findet dann automatisch den besten Modus heraus (derjenige der vom Anbieter unterstützt und von der eigenen Firewall erlaubt wird).

 

Der war gut, das dachte ich mir auch mal, aber kmail hat bis auf googlemail jedesmal total falsch geraten.

lg

boospy

----------

## toralf

 *boospy wrote:*   

> Der war gut, das dachte ich mir auch mal, aber kmail hat bis auf googlemail jedesmal total falsch geraten.

 Intereessant, KMail1 zumindest lag bei mir immer richtig.

----------

## Josef.95

 *boospy wrote:*   

> Der war gut, das dachte ich mir auch mal, aber kmail hat bis auf googlemail jedesmal total falsch geraten. 

 

klappte hier mit kmail2 einwandfrei.

----------

